# Sticky  Cryptocoryne picture gallery



## HeyPK

This may be useful in identifying your Crypts. Most pictures show submersed plants. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/browseimages.php?c=11&userid=&t=


----------



## cah925

Thanks for the pics, I've always wondered what some of mine will look like as they grow and mature.


----------



## Jag1980

HeyPK said:


> This may be useful in identifying your Crypts.
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/category/11


Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage


----------



## HeyPK

No fault of Internet Explorer (It hurts to say that!). The link has changed. I now have the correct link, which is http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/browseimages.php?c=11&userid=&t=


----------



## shark1505

I didn't even know there were that many species of crypt, in your opinion, what is the best red species?


----------



## HeyPK

There is a wendtii red which is dark chocolate brown on the upper side of the leaf and a deep red on the bottom side. I once had a cordata variety that was quite red in good light. (Don't have it any more) Oliver Knott gets spectacular red undersides with Crypt wendtii 'Mi Oya' as shown below: 









Almost forgot: there is a reddish brown variety of _C. albida_.


----------



## Trail_Mix

I find that with Cryptocorynes and other Aroids, not only within species can there be lots of variation, but the same plant, identical DNA, grown in different conditions will have very different leaf forms as well, so it can often be tricky to tell for sure without the spathe.


----------



## pandragon

Hi,

Beautiful pictures of crypts, although I would love to see the full size images. When I click on the thumbnails I get a blank image instead of the full size, are the images missing or moved?


----------



## CowBoYReX

Is there anyway to update this, the link takes me to apc's homepage. I'd love to view the gallery.


----------



## killiedave57

tried your updated link... still no joy....
bummer


----------



## jake37

killiedave57 said:


> tried your updated link... still no joy....
> bummer


OP hasn't been on in 10 years so i doubt he will update link


----------

